# Ridgid RS4512 10" TS and an Excalibur 40-070 Cast Iron router top/TS wing?



## bmketchum (Sep 21, 2013)

I have come accross a blog that described using the Excalibur 40-070 cast iron TS wing with a Ridgid TS, different model, but same specs in regard to the space available for the additional cast iron router top. Has anyone used this combination, and if so, did you run into any problems? I will be mounting a Freud FT1702VCE w/ plate insert onto the table. I am a beginner, and feel that I would be better off purchasing the router table top versus fabricating some type of router table top on my own, and fitting it to my TS. Any advice or insight on the matter would be very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2013)

What I'd do is measure the depth of the cast iron top of the saw. (I'd go measure mine, as I also have a Ridgid R4512, but I'm on kid duty this morning. But, from a quick search, it sounds as if the table is 27" deep.) Provided the table of the saw is 27" deep, which I think many/most saws might be since that's the extension size they're selling, I don't see why that top wouldn't work for any saw that has a table that is 27" deep, not just the R4512.

The biggest thing is that you might have to drill some holes in either the router extension or in the table or the wing of the saw so that you can mount it.

I don't have anything heavy on that end of the saw and I've been thinking about putting a leg or two down on that end to support that end of the top (I just have a piece of old counter top currently filling the hole.) If you're putting a cast iron extension top in there, I'd definitely find a way to support it with a couple of added legs on that end.


----------



## bmketchum (Sep 21, 2013)

Sprung said:


> What I'd do is measure the depth of the cast iron top of the saw. (I'd go measure mine, as I also have a Ridgid R4512, but I'm on kid duty this morning. But, from a quick search, it sounds as if the table is 27" deep.) Provided the table of the saw is 27" deep, which I think many/most saws might be since that's the extension size they're selling, I don't see why that top wouldn't work for any saw that has a table that is 27" deep, not just the R4512.
> 
> The biggest thing is that you might have to drill some holes in either the router extension or in the table or the wing of the saw so that you can mount it.
> 
> I don't have anything heavy on that end of the saw and I've been thinking about putting a leg or two down on that end to support that end of the top (I just have a piece of old counter top currently filling the hole.) If you're putting a cast iron extension top in there, I'd definitely find a way to support it with a couple of added legs on that end.



Here is the link, if youre interested in checking it out for yourself.... http://2020heinsite.blogspot.com/2013/02/tablesaw-router-station-build.html It looked and sounded like it matches right up with little difficulty, but I wanted to make sure first, as the TS in the blog was a different model, but same specs as far as I could tell. I hadnt given much thought about the additional support, but will now. Thanks a lot, I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2013)

You're welcome. I did have a chance to measure my saw yesterday and the cast iron top is 27 1/16" deep, so the router extension you're looking at would definitely work. Might have to drill a few holes if the mounting holes don't line up, but that would be it.

Which end of the saw are you planning to install it on? If you're installing it on the right side, you might not need the supports (though I would probably put one or two on there, just to be safe). However, if installing on the left end, where most people seem to install router table extensions, I would most definitely install some supports. While I'm very happy with the saw, I quickly realized that you can't put much weight or pressure on that end and, since I'm thinking of building a router table into that end (no cast iron extension though - can't afford it), I'm planning on putting supports on that end when/if I do, or even just to give it better support since I find myself using my saw's top as an additional work surface all too often.


----------



## bmketchum (Sep 22, 2013)

Sprung said:


> You're welcome. I did have a chance to measure my saw yesterday and the cast iron top is 27 1/16" deep, so the router extension you're looking at would definitely work. Might have to drill a few holes if the mounting holes don't line up, but that would be it.
> 
> Which end of the saw are you planning to install it on? If you're installing it on the right side, you might not need the supports (though I would probably put one or two on there, just to be safe). However, if installing on the left end, where most people seem to install router table extensions, I would most definitely install some supports. While I'm very happy with the saw, I quickly realized that you can't put much weight or pressure on that end and, since I'm thinking of building a router table into that end (no cast iron extension though - can't afford it), I'm planning on putting supports on that end when/if I do, or even just to give it better support since I find myself using my saw's top as an additional work surface all too often.



I am going to put it on the right side, just seems to make sense putting it there. I do not know much about lifts for routers, but had been checking them out. Are they absolutely required for mounting a router in this fashion, or would I be able to just mount a fixed router to the underside of the plate?


----------



## Sprung (Sep 30, 2013)

bmketchum said:


> I am going to put it on the right side, just seems to make sense putting it there. I do not know much about lifts for routers, but had been checking them out. Are they absolutely required for mounting a router in this fashion, or would I be able to just mount a fixed router to the underside of the plate?



I went back and reread my previous post, and I had left and right mixed up. Apparently I don't know my right from my left! :dash2: Anyways, if you're putting it on the right side of the saw, where most people put it, then you will definitely want supports down on that end.

You can do either. Both a fixed base mounted to the plate or a router lift will work. I'm new to routers myself - recently bought my first one and I've only used it once so far to try it out, so I'm definitely not the best source for answers on what is best for router use. From the reading I've done, having a lift would be really nice, especially if the router is just going to always stay mounted in the table. However, that's not a cost I can justify anytime soon, unless I try my hand at building my own as others have done. Whenever I get a chance to build my router table, it will have the router mounted to the plate. I've just got a fixed base Craftsman with a 1/4" collet on it that I'll be using.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 1, 2013)

I run a Freud FT2200 series router in my table (Clearance at Menards for only 75.00 but they cut the plug off it so some idiot customer wouldn't turn it on )Since my table is completely enclosed for dust collection a Lift system was a must since I didn't want to open the front every time I needed to adjust it If you are going to be open on the bottom it isn't necessary but it sure is easier than trying to measure up top and tighten underneath at the same time. I love being able to just drop the crank into the hole in my plate and spin it up and down.


----------

